# green iguanas for sale in sydney



## blakes (Oct 28, 2012)

i was just looking on pet pages and seen someone has posted green iguanas for sale in sydney!!! 100% live arrival guarantee!! are these people serious!!


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 28, 2012)

Probably not


----------



## 1131035 (Oct 28, 2012)

blakes said:


> i was just looking on pet pages and seen someone has posted green iguanas for sale in sydney!!! 100% live arrival guarantee!! are these people serious!!



I just placed my order!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Oct 28, 2012)

hell yes! finally.... im so excited. i shall name it 'Jub Jub'!!!


----------



## redline (Oct 28, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> hell yes! finally.... im so excited. i shall name it 'Jub Jub'!!!



lol


----------



## jiemoulin (Oct 28, 2012)

Yer its for real,,,, i have seen a fue in private collections ... But i keep away from exotics as they r like headaches that never go away...lol..lmao... They will get done and wish they had never tryed to sell them as thats a hole new ball game then just keeping them


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 28, 2012)

jiemoulin said:


> Yer its for real,,,, i have seen a fue in private collections ... But i keep away from exotics as they r like headaches that never go away...lol..lmao... They will get done and wish they had never tryed to sell them as thats a hole new ball game then just keeping them



Regardless of them being in the country most of these adds are still scams


----------



## Gonemad (Oct 28, 2012)

Mosts scams will email you back say the guy is deaf and blind after an illness as a child and you can deposit money in a camaroon bank account. Then they will send them to your nearest airport and you guessed it no reptile and loss of you money!
(Sorry I can't spell tonight) they find out what people want then advertise for sale.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 2, 2012)

I would love one so much, but would stay away as I want to keep my other legal reptiles


----------



## Colin (Nov 3, 2012)

no more threads about illegal reptiles and illegal reptile scams please.. 
these have been going on for years and its against APS sites rules to post threads that promote illegal activity



> General Rule 15 - No member may make a post, thread or visitor message that encourages others to break any law, or promotes illegal activity


----------

